# can't remember name of book



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

nope soz


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've not read one, but a quick google search came up with this. Is that what you were looking for?
Amazon.com: George Washington's horse slept here: Pauline McConnell: Books


----------



## katiekins224 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know of a book about George Washington's horse, but there is a similar book about Robert E. Lee's horse, Traveller. It is called "Traveller" and is by Richard Adams...maybe this is what you meant? Hope it helps...or gives you another book to read


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

OMG you are right, it is the book about Traveller that I had heard about. Sometimes my brain is elsewhere. I ordered it from paperback swap. Thanks for remembering.


----------



## katiekins224 (Jul 29, 2010)

glad i could help  

I had it laying around my house years and years ago and this thread made me want to re-read it....but I can't find it. Not at the library either..wahh. haha


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I would be happy to send it to you when I am finished with it if you still feel like reading it. I do not keep books after I read them, small house and too much stuff and all.


----------

